# February 2013 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

7.Fifty Shades Freed(Kindle Bundle)- E.L. James 1,501 pgs 27,983 loc (2/1/13-2/4/13)2.5 /5 stars
8.The Beginning-Karen Kingsbury 64 pgs 759 loc (2/7/13)3.5 /5 stars 
9.The Great Gatsby-F Scott Fitzgerald 180 pgs 2,480 loc (2/7/13)4.5/5 stars
10.Indescretion-Charles Dubow 386 pgs 5,584 loc (2/10/13-2/15/13)4/5 stars
11.Safe Haven-Nicholas Sparks-340 pgs 5,433 loc(2/16/13-2/19/13)4.5/5 stars
12.Home Front-Kristin Hannah 388 pgs 7,878 loc (2/22/13-2/28/13)5/5 stars


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Loc./Pages **Genre **Format **Rating *2/3 The Martian Chronicles Ray Bradbury 181 pp. Science Fiction Audio * ★★★★ *2/3 Cloud Atlas David Mitchell 8243 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *2/5 Spinward Fringe: Fragments Randolph Lalonde 7056 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★ *2/8 Spinward Fringe: Framework Randolph lalonde 8404 loc. Science Fiction Kindle * ★★★★ *2/9 Mr. Churchill's Secretary Susan MacNeal 354 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★★★ *2/9 Tiger's Eye Barbara Annino 3192 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *2/10 The Withdrawing Room Charlotte MacLeod 192 pp. Mystery Paper * ★★★★ *2/12 The Palace Guard Charlotte MacLeod 2821 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★ *2/14 Unnatural Death Dorothy Sayers 3871 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★★★ *2/16 Dead Beat Jim Butcher 517 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★★★ *2/17 Survival of the Sickest Sharon Moalem 4508 loc. Science Kindle * ★★★★ *2/18 A Royal Pain Rhys Bowen 320 pp. Mystery Audio * ★★★★ *2/19 Always Looking Up Michael J. Fox 3433 loc. Memoir Kindle * ★★★★ *2/21 Baker Towers Jennifer Haigh 368 pp. Historical Fiction Audio * ★★ *2/25 The Best American Science ed. by Mary Roach 6879 loc. Science Kindle * ★★★★ *  and Nature Writing 2011     2/25 Brideshead Revisited Evelyn Waugh 326 pp. ClassicsAudio * ★★★ *2/28 The Chaperone Laura Moriarty 5037 loc. Historical FictionKindle * ★★★ *

*Currently Reading:* Pushing Ice by Alistair Reynolds (592 pp.)
*Currently Listening to:* Among Others by Jo Walton (304 pp.)


----------



## izzy

Read:
1.16. Forever My Girl by Heidi McLaughlin (1/1-1/1)
2.17. Hot Secrets by Lisa Renee Jones(1/29-2/5)
3.18. Rebecca's Lost Journals by Lisa Renee Jones (2/1)
4.19. S.E.C.R.E.T. by L. Marie Adeline (2/3-2/4)
5.20. Rule by Jay Crownover (2/6-2/7)
6.21 Naked In Death by JD Robb (2/6-2/ 
7.22Killing Dance by Laurell K Hamilton (2/10-2/13)
8.23Beautiful Bastard by Christina Lauren (2/13-2/15)
9.24 Beautiful Disaster by Jamie Mcguire (2/15-2/17)
10.25 City Of Bones by Cassandra Clare (2/20-2/22)
11.26 Batgirl Fists of Fury
12-15.27-30 Park Avenue Billionaire 1-3 by Nelle L'Amour (2/26)
16.31 Rebecca's Lost Journals Vol 2 by Lisa Renee Jones (2/18-2/26)
17.32 Hidden Depths by Aubrianna Hunter (2/17-2/--)
Scandalous by H.M. Ward (2/10-2/--) - Abandoned was bored with it.

TBR:
Glory In Death by J.D. Robb (VF Fantasy)

Jan: 15 Feb: March: April: May: June: July: Aug: Sept: Oct: Nov: Dec:
2012: 111


----------



## chipotle

Hostile Makeover by Wendy Wax - good
The Age of Miracles by Marianne Williamson - okay
A Precious Jewel by Mary Balogh - okay
Single in Suburbia by Wendy Wax - eh
The Next Best Thing by Jennifer Weiner - okay
Scones and Sensibility by Lindsay Eland - good


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*
Conspirata 

*Completed*

The Judgement of Caesar , Steven Saylor
The Triumph of Caesar, Steven Saylor
The Winter King
Imperium , Robert Harris


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Still Forms on Foxfield _Joan SlonczewskiScience FictionDTB 214 pages 02/03/20134.00 Stars2. _Death in the City of Light: The Serial Killer of Nazi-Occupied Paris _David KingHistoryAudio 13:54 hours 02/05/20133.75 Stars3. _Into the Beautiful North _Luis Alberto UrreaNovelKindle 4598 locations 02/06/20132.75 Stars4. _Doubt: A History _Jennifer Michael HechtPhilosophyDTB 551 pages 02/14/20134.00 Stars5. _City of Women _David R. GillhamNovelAudio 13:10 hours 02/15/20134.50 Stars6. _The Men in the Jungle _Norman SpinradScience FictionKindle 4627 locations 02/18/20133.00 Stars7. _A Rage in Harlem _Chester HimesCrimeAudio 5:26 hours 02/20/20134.75 Stars8. _The Haj _Leon UrisHistorical NovelKindle 8624 locations 02/24/20133.99 Stars9. _Sign of the Unicorn _Roger ZelaznyFantasyAudio 5:35 hours 02/24/20133.50 Stars10. _Counter-Clock World _Philip K. DickScience FictionKindle 3339 locations 02/28/20133.75 Stars11. _Inferno: The World at War, 1939-1945 _Max HastingsHistoryAudio 31:31 hours  Currently Reading12. _Within a Budding Grove _Marcel ProustNovelKindle 9318 locations  Currently Reading13. _The Great Agnostic: Robert Ingersoll and American Freethought _Susan JacobyBiographyKindle 3386 locations  Currently Reading
[br]
***** Reading Stats For 2013 *****

* FORMAT** JAN** FEB** MAR** APR** MAY** JUN** JUL** AUG** SEP** OCT** NOV** DEC** TOTAL*Locations30,610​21,188​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​51,798​Pages640​765​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​0​1,405​Audio43:12​38:05​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​0:00​81:17​


----------



## Jaasy

21.1   Country Girls by Blake Karrington, finished****
22.2   Country Girls 2 by Blake Karrington, finished****
23.3   Recipe for Love by Shamara Ray, finished*****
24.4   Close Quarters by Shamara Ray, ***
25.5   Midnight 1 by Sister Souljah, finished****
26.6   Midnight 2 by Sister Souljah, finished***
27.7   Intentional Stranger by J. J. Oxendine, finished****
28.8   Secrets Exposed by Lisa Renee Jones, finished****
29.9   Hot Secrets by Lisa Renee Jones, finished****
30.10 Dangerous Secrets by Lisa Renee Jones, finished****
31.11 Beneath the Secrets, Part 1 by Lisa Renee Jones, finished***
32.12 Beneath the Secrets, Part 2 by Lisa Renee Jones, finished***
33.13 Family Business by Eric Pete and Carl Weber, finished****
34.14 Cop of the Year by Kathryn Shay, finished****
35.15 Lost and Found Groom by Patricia McLinn, finished***
36.16 Somebody's Dad by Judith Arnold, 
37.17 Falling for You by Julie Ortolon,
38.18 Guardian Agent by Dana Marton, finished***
39.19 Avenging Agent by Dana Marton, finished***
40.20 Warrior Agent by Dana Marton, finished***
41.21 Blue Steele by Donald Wells, finished***
42.22 Bombay Assassins Box Set by Leslie Langtry, Finished***


----------



## Toby

1.11. The Tea Olive Bird Watching Society by Augusta Trobaugh 2/8/13
2.12. Lady, Lady, I did it! by Ed Mc Bain 2/18/13
3.13. Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix by J.K. Rowling 2/18/13
4.14. Celiac Disease by Peter H.R. Green and Rory Jones 2/19/13
5.15. The Memory Palace - Learn Anything and Everything (Starting With Shakespeare and Dickens) (Faking Smart) by Lewis Smile 2/23/13
6.16. Night Train to Paris by David Gerrold 2/23/13
7.17. Spying in High Heels Mystery (#1) (High Heel Mysteries Boxed Set) (Books 1-5) by Gemma Halliday 2/25/13


----------



## Maxx

February 2013

1.  Shadow of the Wind (DTB) as of 2/1/13 on page 56
2.  Anna Dressed in Blood (audiobook) as of 2/1/13 on page 128, completed 2/26/13, 192 pages read
3.  Cloud Atlas (audiobook)as of 2/1/13 on page 333, completed 2/9/13, 195 pages read
4.  Wool 4 (kindle) began 2/1/13, as of 2/28/13 on page 36
5.  Beautiful Ruins (audiobook)  began 2/9/13, completed 2/19/13, 352 pages read
6.  Defending Jacob (audiobook)  began 2/26/13, as of 2/28/13 on page 132

Pages Read in February:  907  
Books Read in February:  3
Pages Read in 2013:  2032
Books Read in 2013:  7


----------



## joanne29

1. Ten Years Later by Hoda Kotb 244 pgs. 2/6/2012      
2. Me Before You by JoJo Moyes 385 pgs 2/14/2012     
3. Sparkly Green Earrings by Melanie Shankle 239 pgs. 2/21


----------



## gina1230

1.  The Witness by Nora Roberts (Audible)
2.  Bootskootin' Blahniks by D.D. Scott (Kindle)
3.  Shadow's Edge by J. T. Geissinger (Prime)
4.  Gryphon's Quest by Candace Sams (Kindle)
5.  Along Came A Duke by Elizabeth Boyle (Kindle)
6.  Wedding of the Season by Laura Lee Guhrke (Kindle)
7.  Heart Mate by Robin D. Owens (Pbk)
8.  Arctic Winds by Sondrae Bennett (Kindle)


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Washington: A Life--Ron Chernow (started late January)

Finished 3 books in January
Finished 27 books in 2012; 41 in 2011


----------

